# Help with making a feruled tool handle



## cabomhn (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello all, so I asked a couple days ago about help with a tool handle but I decided to just give it a best shot. I went up to my parents yesterday and was hoping to make it from some red tip photinia but it's missing somewhere. I did however find a chunk of cocobolo I had that was just big enough to make a handle. This is going to be a replacement part for a leather working plough gauge. My question is, what is the best method to make the hole for the tang? I've seen videos before using drill bits to drill it out, but those had always bene for straight tangs that didn't taper out like this one does. Any advice or tips before I ruin the handle? lol

This handle made me really appreciate powered sanders. I got this to rough shape using a pocket knife and sanded it to the final form. Man, my hands were dying cutting the cocobolo. However thankfully it fits the ferule pretty well and unless I screw it up so far so good. Thanks for any advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 8, 2017)

I think I would drill it for a straight tang, and fill with epoxy, JB Weld, or something of that nature. Taper doesn't look factory in the picture, kinda looks like it got tapered on a bench grinder somewhere along the way. Epoxy fill might be the ticket you need for a good solid fit Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 8, 2017)

How thick is the blade? I'll drill a pilot hole and then use a chisel the width of the blade to be inserted to create a tapered mortise for it to go into and then either drill for a cross pin or use epoxy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2017)

That's a tricky one because it is so thin. I would probably drill a hole a little thinner than the thickness of the tang right down the center stopping at the propper depth. Then split the width of the tang and drill from both sides at the angle of the tang. Then use the drill to remove the balance of the material between the previously drilled spots. Then clean up either with a chisel or files or both, try to stay undersized if you want a press fit, or use epoxy to bed it for a more permanent install.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 8, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> How thick is the blade? I'll drill a pilot hole and then use a chisel the width of the blade to be inserted to create a tapered mortise for it to go into and then either drill for a cross pin or use epoxy.



The blade is right at ⅛"

Sounds like I'll just try to take it really slow to not oversized the hole

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 8, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's a tricky one because it is so thin. I would probably drill a hole a little thinner than the thickness of the tang right down the center stopping at the propper depth. Then split the width of the tang and drill from both sides at the angle of the tang. Then use the drill to remove the balance of the material between the previously drilled spots. Then clean up either with a chisel or files or both, try to stay undersized if you want a press fit, or use epoxy to bed it for a more permanent install.



This was kind of the method I was thinking, I am limited on tools/workspace so coring out with a drill is probably going to be what I have to do anyways. I think I'll go with this method and see how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2017)

Yikes, 1/8" in coco? It will be a slow go.


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 8, 2017)

Ok guys thanks for your help! It ended up working out alright. I didn't have any chisels that I could get inside the slot so I just went at it bit by bit with a drill until I could get it to slide in. Since it wasn't super precise, I did have to end up epoxying it. I figured I could wedge it but since cocobolo is a little brittle the epoxy seemed like the best route to go. Pretty happy with it. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Sprung (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice work!

Knife makers have a tool they use for opening up the hole in a hidden tang knife to the size/shape needed. Called a broach. Start with drilling a hole and then use the broach to clean out more material to the size and shape needed for the tang.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 8, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Knife makers have a tool they use for opening up the hole in a hidden tang knife to the size/shape needed. Called a broach. Start with drilling a hole and then use the broach to clean out more material to the size and shape needed for the tang.



Thanks for that link! That seems like a pretty cool solution for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2017)

Broaches are also used in metal working to cut keyways inside collars and gears, etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2017)

Nicely done Matt. That looks real comfortable...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 8, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Broaches are also used in metal working to cut keyways inside collars and gears, etc.



They're also used in hip replacements to create an opening in the top of the femur for the implant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 9, 2017)

$10,000 an hour in the ER and he's using woodworking tools to do hip replacements!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DKMD (Apr 9, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> $10,000 an hour in the ER and he's using woodworking tools to do hip replacements!



Looks like your zero key is sticking, Rocky...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------

